

Show HN: ShelfLife, a social commerce platform for collectors - nickh
http://www.shelflife.net/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=showcase_shelflife

======
eterm
"Blocked, category games"

I think perhaps it's matching on *lflife and making some assumptions?

~~~
nickh
What's blocking you? A corporate firewall?

------
nickh
ShelfLife co-founder here. We're aiming to document to every collectible ever
made, and provide collectors with the best tools for buying, selling, and
tracking their collections.

~~~
ToastyMallows
Awesome site, I've had this idea many times I hope it takes off.

Question: How general will catalogs be? I collect keychains, will something
this general be supported?

~~~
nickh
Thanks! Nearly anything can be catalogued, provided there's information
available for it (E.g. manufacturer, release date, etc), and it's not
something like the sweater that your grandmother knitted you.

~~~
ToastyMallows
Ehh that might be hard for keychains. Thanks for the info!

------
hoopism
Have to check out the Canadian version of DD. Site looks promising but lacked
the few things I am interested in. Hope it takes off and I encounter it again.

~~~
nickh
What do you collect that isn't on ShelfLife yet? There might be a curator
working on it right now.

